# Dunk tank video political harassment according to councilor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Dunk tank video political harassment according to councilor*

Updated: Monday, 30 Aug 2010, 11:03 AM EDT
Published : Monday, 30 Aug 2010, 10:54 AM EDTLAWRENCE (FOX 25 /

MyFoxBoston.com) - A Lawrence city councilor is calling the release of videos of her cavorting and being dropped into a dunk tank outside a nightclub political harassment. 
City Councilor Sandy Almonte tells the *Eagle Tribune* the release of the videos is just the latest attempt by political opponents to humiliate and harass her.
"You didn't win. Leave me alone," said Almonte, who was elected in November to a first term representing District A (Prospect Hill). "This is totally ridiculous," she said.
The videos, which were posted on YouTube, were taken two weeks ago around 1 a.m. outside the Roxy Nightclub on Essex Street.
Almonte tells the *Eagle Tribune* she was out with 15 girlfriends attending a comedy night at the Roxy and celebrating her upcoming Sept. 2 birthday. They each took a turn inside the dunk dank for fun, Almonte said. She told the newspaper she didn't know why it was recorded and posted on YouTube. "I didn't know I was that famous," she said.
Almonte thinks the person distributing the video is still sore over her winning last fall's election.

Two Videos;
Dunk tank video political harassment according to councilor


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, you stay classy Sandy. How proud of yourself you must be.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

YouTube - isabelgarciashapiro's Channel
YouTube - isabelgarciashapiro's Channel


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

She's from Lawrence, does this really suprise anyone?


----------

